# First time mommies trying for a natural birth support thread!



## MommyMika

This is my first pregnancy and I am *really* hoping for a fully natural birth.

My husband and I have done the research, and decided it's best for us. Whenever there's any intervention, things just seem to go bad... we don't like the risks included in them, and I want to be fully in control and 'there' when I have my baby.

I have a midwife, and drink tonnes of Red Raspberry Leaf tea :coffee: !

I am, however, still having my baby at the hospital, but I will not be on my back and will have not one, but TWO midwives with me.

To be completely honest, I'm not scared of labor at all... but I may just be REALLY naive :haha: 

Any other first time mommies hoping for a fully natural birth? What have you done to prepare? What thoughts/feelings do you have?


----------



## JNA

Im going to do everything in my power to have a 100% natural child birth. No meds at all!

I will begin RLT at 32 weeks
I have started doing squats to help open up my pelvic area
I have a birthing playlist of relaxing songs that I love

In the end I know that I dont want to be doped up when I meet my daughter for the first time. The only thing that will change that is emergency c-section


----------



## Thumper

First time Mummy too having a natural home water birth :D hopefully soon! lol
Good luck to all the other natural first timers x


----------



## tuppance

I am reeeeeeeeeeally hoping for a natural childbirth. I am doing yoga and swimming, and will start drinking RLT soon. Also I have been doing breathing exercises which go with the yoga with a hope that they will allow me to stay calm during labour.

I'm also reading and swotting up (highly recommend Juju Sundin's and Ina May's book) on techniques to use to combat pain.

I'm exactly like you; I'm not scared of labour which is now making me worried that I should be scared (if that makes any sense!)

And good luck thumper; I hope everything goes really well for you!


----------



## Gen79

I'm quite hopeful that I'll go into labor soon so that I can have my home birth. My biggest fear is that I'll have to be induced at the end and then my dream of a natural birth is gone. :nope:

I talked to my sister yesterday who was at my mom's and they mentioned "when you get your epidural..." and I was like I don't really want to get one and they both went crazy! "Hahaha! Of course you'll want one!" I haven't told them any of my plans because I knew they'd react that way. I so can't wait to do it and then tell them that I had my baby at home with no drugs in a birthing pool! Their jaws are going to drop! lol :happydance:

I haven't been too nervous; I am getting impatient and excited though. I made up an oxytocin playlist of all my favorite love songs that remind me of DH and my romance story. :blush: And trying to do some relaxation. I'm thinking I should go for a long walk and have a bath today.

Though I do have some housework to get done. I had tons of BH last night and it occurred to me that there are still things I'd like to have done before little Frankie is born! :wacko:


----------



## GeorgeyGal

I too am a first time mamma and have a home water birth planned. I have finished a course of hypnobirthing, I practice daily relaxation and visualisation with OH as well as affirmations, I have been taking RLT tabs for the past few weeks, using evening primrose oil for perineal massage daily and lavender in bath since term. 

I only decided on home birth at 36 weeks, I know its counterproductive to feel scared so Im practicing relaxation and believing my birth will be smooth and enjoyable. Im at least expecting it to be bearable. Water is supposed to be up there next to an epidural for pain relief! Im quite happy to go to 42 weeks without worrying and will refuse to consider induction for as long as possible as long as bubs and placenta is healthy. 

I can honestly say Im ready!! x


----------



## Kess

I'm a first-time Mommy hoping for a natural homebirth, but I'm so much earlier on in my pregnancy than all you I feel daft joining in! I hope some others early on join in too...

I'm reading loads, and I'm starting to practise my hypnotherapy soon (listened through the cd last night, will start properly this evening). I've done some self-hypnosis before successfully, so I feel like I've got an advantage there.

It is weird, but I've gone from being really quite scared of birth to looking forward to it. Now all I'm really scared of are complications making me go to hospital, but even that's not looming that large in my mind. Yet lol.


----------



## Lyric_grace

I'm a first time mummy too and am hoping for a home water birth. I'm also early on too, 22 weeks on Thursday so almost the same as you KESS! I've not discussed it with midwives yet but at my booking in appointment the midwife did ask if I'd thought of a home birth so I'm hoping for some positive support when I discuss it. Although I've never seen the same midwife twice so who knows!


----------



## canadabear

I am only 16 weeks today, first time mommy-to-be, and planning a natural hospital birth.. I am doing relaxation techniques already, ordered Ina May's book, daily walks/easy hikes, stretching, yoga and breathing exercises as well. looking forward to getting my birthing ball soon as well as I do have a problem with my left hip due to an accident a few years ago. I am very excited and not really that nervous about the birth either :dohh::blush:
Actually I would have preferred a homebirth/waterbirth but I don't think have that option here in Spain unless I had the money to pay for 2 independent midwives.. which I don't. Thankfully the hospital unit is completely midwife lead as well as all my prenatal care. I am planning on labouring at home as long as possible with the use of my bath or a small pool depending on how I feel. 
To be completely honest.. i think my biggest problem will be letting go of control and allowing my body do what it needs to do without doing what I think is best.. hope that makes sense.. :haha:
:flower: Hugs and best wishes for a wonderful birth experience for everyone!!


----------



## yeshuaisiam

Let me put it this way, after we have had 5 children, the home birth thing is so much better. We have found that the hospital is a nightmare. You never get to sleep, rude nurses, and all you want to do is go home with your baby. You almost feel "kidnapped" because you just want to leave but they never seem to want you to.

Home birth with a midwife was an awesome experience in comparison. She was excellent & kind, and we did it in our home! Just passing along the experience.


----------



## andanumbrella

I am only 14 weeks 4 days, but I am already thinking about my natural hospital birth. (We have a very friendly hospital here in Vermont.) So far, I have been reading as many drug-free birth stories as I can, so I can get an idea of how different every birth is. I have read many times of women reaching a point in labor where they didn't believe they could keep going and then did and pushed their baby out in a rush of adrenaline. It is really helpful, because I feel that that difficult part is when a lot of women freak out and ask for drugs. It is good to know that birth is manageable if you have the right support and if you just have an idea of what to expect. Also, I will hopefully have my mother with me. She delivered both my sister and me without any interventions.


----------



## aliss

Some important reading:
"Ina May's Guide to Childbirth" by Ina May Gaskin
(Positive stories, statistical information, myths dispelled)
"Birth: A History" by Tina Cassidy
(Literally just that - a history of how birth was done naturally by women helping women and how some disturbing trends of the 1800's and beyond shifted away from natural birthing).

I was not successful in my completely natural birth due to unforeseen complications, I had a temporary epidural, but I did make it through the first full 24 hours without any pain medications and while of course it is extremely hard, it IS possible. Your mind will matter much more - it is your mind that will guide you through the pain. Your body will guide you as well - pain medications will cause you to misread your body's cues.

The SQUAT position was essential, I used this as I pushed for 4 hours without medication. Your body feels it as correct, you need to use the force of gravity. Many hospitals (if you choose a hospital) now come equipped with squat bars so that you can use an underhand grip and use your bicep strength as well. If you are interested in this, consider a progressive weight lifting program using quad/hamstring and bicep exercises. 

I am a weightlifter by hobby and that training was critical for me at that point and helped deliver my son with minimal injuries (shoulder dystocia). Good luck!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Good luck to all you first timers :) It can be done if it is what you want!

I personally can't say mine was all natural since I was induced and had some pethadine but I really don't think it did that much so I could have managed without it. I also don't think I was scared of labour, a little worried about what to expect but I knew it was natural and the more relaxed I could be the better my body would perform.

Squatting is a great way to deliver your baby. I have been watching One born every minute and am constantly surprised how many women are struggling to push a baby out while on their backs. I was on my back for a little while but seriously was getting nowhere pushing until I got up on my feet and then squatted! It helps open up the pelvis and uses gravity so it really makes lots of sense.

I'm really looking forward to my next birth so it couldn't have been so bad the last time haha :)


----------



## Thumper

I had my wonderful home birth today and can honestly say that we made 100% the right decision. Just used a little entonox and let my birth pool do the rest. So Bice being at home and relaxed throughout. It is my first thOugh so I don't have anything to compare it too. I did get annoyed with people saying to me when they heard my choice "oooo aren't you brave?"! Grr! No, just sensible ;)


----------



## readynwilling

Im a first time mommy and i had my LO naturally at the hospital!

I drank RLT from 27 weeks, and took EPO from 37 weeks and spent probably 20 hours bouncing on my ball. I read ina may's guide to natural childbirth twice, hypnobirthing, and 2 other natural birthing books.

I saw a dr on my due date who tried to induce me, but i fought it for 2 days and was finally given the ok to continue with the pregnancy as long as i monitored my Blood Pressure and went in if i had any symptoms of preclampsia.

At 40 +3 i went into labour after a 4 mile walk - i was determined to walk her out LOL... and i stayed at home convincing myself it was false labour for 6 hours. Pain was quite managable and it was only cause my FIL was bugging me cause the contractions were 4 minutes apart that i agreed to go to the hospital. When i got there i was 5cm dilated and walked around the labour ward for an hour and came back and was 6cm. That was 10pm. By 1:30am i was 9cm dilated and she was born at 2:50 after 45 minutes of pushing. 

I did it all with no pain relief at all. But there was definately a point around 7cm that i was thinking i could get an epi and it probably wouldn't affect the rest of the birth. But then i talked myself out of it. Then back into it, then back out :haha: 

Totally do-able and worth it. But please go into it open minded - i would hate to see mom's feel guilty because they asked for pain med's because you were set on natural birth. 

I had a mantra i repeated in my head i read in one of my natural birthing books "labour hurts, its hard work, and its worth it" - i found it really helped to say it over and over in my head during contractions.

Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## daddiesgift

I am wanting to do a natural birth so bad! There would only be reason I cant :(

My husband is currently deployed and only allowed to come home for two weeks which will be when baby is due. We have talked about it and brought it up to doctor and I want to do a water birth. It is the plan only thing is...

If husbands two weeks are almost up and baby is not born I will be induced :( Im hoping this doesnt happen but I wouldnt let my husband miss this for the world. Just having my fingers crossed that hubby will be home in time for baby to be born and that we can do this naturally!


----------



## Bournefree

Gosh Daddiesgift, that is some pressure! 2 weeks.. esp when term is a window of 4 wks? When is his leave booked for? Is it from 37wks, or at your EDD?

How would you feel about baby coming before your husband isn't on leave?

.. and I guessing from the above you have already decided that if you haven't entered labour spontaneously before his leave is up (prob in the first week, so you have support and time to bond) then you have decided that you will be induced?

I really feel for you - surely there must be something else that can be done if you are post EDD and hub is on leave. Do you feel there is no way it can be extended? Otherwise you have a small window of a few days, that ideally that you want to give birth naturally in.

It's a horrible situation, you have to balance your need for your husband against the safety of your birth and your baby.
Lots of love to you xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

Bournefree said:


> Gosh Daddiesgift, that is some pressure! 2 weeks.. esp when term is a window of 4 wks? When is his leave booked for? Is it from 37wks, or at your EDD?
> 
> How would you feel about baby coming before your husband isn't on leave?
> 
> .. and I guessing from the above you have already decided that if you haven't entered labour spontaneously before his leave is up (prob in the first week, so you have support and time to bond) then you have decided that you will be induced?
> 
> I really feel for you - surely there must be something else that can be done if you are post EDD and hub is on leave. Do you feel there is no way it can be extended? Otherwise you have a small window of a few days, that ideally that you want to give birth naturally in.
> 
> It's a horrible situation, you have to balance your need for your husband against the safety of your birth and your baby.
> Lots of love to you xxx

The joy of being an US Army wife. When they deploy to afghanistan for a year they only get two weeks r&r home doesnt matter what for birth, sickness, or just some time off only 15days before they come home for good. They wont extend for anything. So it is alot of pressure Im hoping he comes a week before my due date and a week after but he said its going to be first of the month (im due 13th..they dont give exact dates when they arrive cause flights ect are crap ) I was hoping he would come a week before I was due and leave a week after due date. But you never really know you just have to prepare youself. 

If baby comes early then thats that, Ill be sad but cant help it. I still plan on doing the natural water birth, taken alot for me to come to that conclusion cause I didnt want to do it alone but just have to tell myself im a strong woman! We have no family in this country so I will only have a couple of friends for support. If hubby comes and baby comes while he is here we plan to do natural thing the only time I wont is if they have to induce me if he is getting ready to leave, they told me water birth is not an option at that point. :cry: I wont induce early before due date because im doubting he will leave before due date I know it will be after due date.

I just try to hope for the best because I will be devestated if he misses it (not due to baby though) or if I cant go through with the plans we have (also if its not babies "fault") we ttc for over two years and this was something he wanted so bad so I just try to be grateful that we got pregnant in the first place, it was sad that they said he had to deploy so soon and while I was pregnant. But thats usually how it goes. Ive never seen a man so into a pregnancy or child before. It breaks my heart to see him on webcam watch the ultrasound videos and cry :cry:. I know he would be so upset if he missed the birth.

ANYWHO just hoping for the best and trying my BEST not to worry about it and just go with the flow and see what happens! (sorry this kind of turned into my vent) :blush:


----------



## Bournefree

Please dont be sorry for how you feel. I can only try to imagine how this is effecting you and making you feel.. you are trying to do the best for everyone and you are in the middle.

You are a strong women, I can tell that, I REALLY hope that baby comes when it is best for all.

Hey there is lots that you can do to get baby moving just after EDD, not just the drips etc, try:
Walks, spicy food, some sweeps, orgasims, nipple stimulation, Sex (if he is back), protoglandin gel, exhaust all these possibilities first, then you can try the hospital induction.

There is plenty for hope! 
XxX


----------



## MommyMika

:hugs: hugs for you daddiesgift!!! I can't even imagine :(

Ladies I just got terrible news... my midwife says the babies head is way too high and it's quite likely I'll need a c-section if it doesn't drop... :( my all natural plans might be out the window.


----------



## Lilly12

MommyMika said:


> :hugs: hugs for you daddiesgift!!! I can't even imagine :(
> 
> Ladies I just got terrible news... my midwife says the babies head is way too high and it's quite likely I'll need a c-section if it doesn't drop... :( my all natural plans might be out the window.

Is your baby breech?
If not, a baby's head is never too high , some babies drop/engage during labor.
That sounds kind of strange to me to be honest with you.

I'm having a home birth soon.. my due date is tomorrow!
And I am a first time mommy too. 
I have an AWESOME midwife, she is such a blessing in our lives.. me and my husband say it over and over again > This was the best decision EVER!


----------



## babystewart

Hi I am Amanda and I am 17 years old, I am 8 weeks pregnant and already know I want a completely natural birth, I told my OH that I didn't want any pain medication but if I was in labor and asked for it to give it to me


----------



## rducky

Hi Ladies!

This is my first baby and we're planning on going to a birthing centre with midwives for our birth. Home birth is also an option...haven't made up my mind 100% yet. We know that we won't be going to hospital unless it becomes necessary.
I'm glad to join this group. I think it will be great support in preparation for the big day!


----------



## daddiesgift

Bournefree said:


> Please dont be sorry for how you feel. I can only try to imagine how this is effecting you and making you feel.. you are trying to do the best for everyone and you are in the middle.
> 
> You are a strong women, I can tell that, I REALLY hope that baby comes when it is best for all.
> 
> Hey there is lots that you can do to get baby moving just after EDD, not just the drips etc, try:
> Walks, spicy food, some sweeps, orgasims, nipple stimulation, Sex (if he is back), protoglandin gel, exhaust all these possibilities first, then you can try the hospital induction.
> 
> There is plenty for hope!
> XxX

Thanks guys! :hugs:(I dont know how to mulitple quote!) Ive def made a list of things to naturally induce me so lets hope that works. I have a feeling everything will turn out how its suppose to. And if its not as planned then I guess there is always the next baby! (Only wanting two!) I dont have another doctors appointment till the 18th and thats when I plan on telling him all our "plans" and see how he feels about it as well. They've been very helpful in all this. Doctor lets us tape ultrasound and he gives us many ultrasound pics for me to send to my husband so he can still feel involved. So maybe if hubs cant make it then we can tape or maybe have him on webcam During birth. Having a baby sure does make the agenda different so im just TRYING to prepare for whatever may come!


----------



## HeeBeeGeeBee

Hi all!

I'm 12+4 and am hoping for a natural home birth. I am 2nd on a waiting list for community midwives scheme that I"ve heard nothing but good things about. I"m really hoping I will get on the scheme, as if not a home birth will not be a choice for me as my budget will not stretch to hiring a private midwife :nope: So I'm just keeping my fingers crossed and trying to prepare myself physically and mentally.

I'll be starting a 'yoga for pregnancy' class soon, walking daily and will probably do some light weight training to strengthen mussels I'll need to maintain certain birthing positions! 
I've ordered Ina May Gaskin's guide to child birth, and a bit later in my pregnancy will be doing perineum massage and drinking raspberry leaf tea. 

Even before I became pregnant I knew that I would want a natural birth at home. It just makes the most sense to me. It makes me feel secure to know that I won't (fingers crossed!) be walking into a hospital (which I hate) to to a bunch of strangers during one of the most stressful/painful/amazing times in my life, to then have my birth managed. No thanks... I know that however nice the hospital staff are this will cause me unnecessary stress and probably effect my progress which in turn could lead to interventions.

Best of luck to all of you first baby home birth hopefuls :flower:


----------



## SkyBaby

I'm a homebirth hopeful and I think I'm 14 weeks +3. Homebirth has always seemed to be the thing I would ideally want - even before I was pregnant. I've been quite surprised at how negative everyone I have spoken to about it has been so I hope I'm not going to have too much of a battle on my hands. At least husband thinks the same as me.


----------



## daddiesgift

SkyBaby said:


> I'm a homebirth hopeful and I think I'm 14 weeks +3. Homebirth has always seemed to be the thing I would ideally want - even before I was pregnant. I've been quite surprised at how negative everyone I have spoken to about it has been so I hope I'm not going to have too much of a battle on my hands. At least husband thinks the same as me.

I know what you mean! Im not doing a home birth since this is our first and you never know what will happen and no midwives in my area and doc wont come out..anyway..I dont want pain meds and want to do water birth if baby allows. Im suprised how many people think its a joke. I tell people I want to go with out pain meds or an EPI for sure and they always say "haha yeah see how long that lasts" or "your out of your mind that wont happen" or "good luck with that" Ive yet to have one person I know say it sounds like a good idea. Usually when I tell people about the water birth I always get "wont I be wading in my own filth?" or Ill hear the "When I had my baby I pottied on myself you going to do that in a tub??" :dohh:


----------



## rducky

It's really amazing how many people think that home birth/birthing centres are a weird and dangerous concept. That's the main reaction that I have gotten to going to the birthing centre with our midwife.

As SkyBaby said, at least my DH was on board from the start and he took no convincing. He is way more comfortable with the birthing centre than the hospital so that was great!


----------



## MommyMika

Lilly12 said:


> MommyMika said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: hugs for you daddiesgift!!! I can't even imagine :(
> 
> Ladies I just got terrible news... my midwife says the babies head is way too high and it's quite likely I'll need a c-section if it doesn't drop... :( my all natural plans might be out the window.
> 
> Is your baby breech?
> If not, a baby's head is never too high , some babies drop/engage during labor.
> That sounds kind of strange to me to be honest with you.Click to expand...

(s)he is not breech, but the head is up so high at this stage she thinks my pelvis may not be big enough. I'm going for an ultrasound tomorrow to check things out.


----------



## rducky

Good luck tomorrow, MommyMika!


----------



## MommyMika

rducky said:


> Good luck tomorrow, MommyMika!

:hugs: thanks huni!


----------



## overseasbaby

readynwilling said:


> Im a first time mommy and i had my LO naturally at the hospital!
> 
> I drank RLT from 27 weeks, and took EPO from 37 weeks and spent probably 20 hours bouncing on my ball. I read ina may's guide to natural childbirth twice, hypnobirthing, and 2 other natural birthing books.
> 
> I saw a dr on my due date who tried to induce me, but i fought it for 2 days and was finally given the ok to continue with the pregnancy as long as i monitored my Blood Pressure and went in if i had any symptoms of preclampsia.
> 
> At 40 +3 i went into labour after a 4 mile walk - i was determined to walk her out LOL... and i stayed at home convincing myself it was false labour for 6 hours. Pain was quite managable and it was only cause my FIL was bugging me cause the contractions were 4 minutes apart that i agreed to go to the hospital. When i got there i was 5cm dilated and walked around the labour ward for an hour and came back and was 6cm. That was 10pm. By 1:30am i was 9cm dilated and she was born at 2:50 after 45 minutes of pushing.
> 
> I did it all with no pain relief at all. But there was definately a point around 7cm that i was thinking i could get an epi and it probably wouldn't affect the rest of the birth. But then i talked myself out of it. Then back into it, then back out :haha:
> 
> Totally do-able and worth it. But please go into it open minded - i would hate to see mom's feel guilty because they asked for pain med's because you were set on natural birth.
> 
> I had a mantra i repeated in my head i read in one of my natural birthing books *"labour hurts, its hard work, and its worth it"* - i found it really helped to say it over and over in my head during contractions.
> 
> Good Luck :hugs:

I love love love this mantra and I'm so going to use it in labor!!! I think you were really smart to labor at home as long as you did. Many books I've read have said that it's time to go to the hospital or birthing place when your contractions are five minutes apart. We're going to have a doula and we plan to have her come to our home and then go to the hospital with us. Hopefully it will work out as nicely as your birth did!! Congratulations to you!

For all the natural birth hopefuls, I highly recommend the book "The Official Lamaze Guide." It's full of useful information. Lamaze is not just about panting and breathing techniques. In fact, I have yet to come across that in the book! Definitely check it out. They also have some really helpful videos on their website.

Good luck everyone!!! :kiss:


----------



## Bournefree

I would prefer a mantra that didn't involve the word pain - I can honestly and truly say that I didn't experiance pain in labour of birth.. it is physical, but not painful.
I thing is you need to relax, let go, and go with it.

I read Dr. Dick Grantly Reed's book child birth without fear. I would recomend it. It was written years and years ago, and some of the language is old fashioned, but charming. 
Essentially the whole premis is that if you are relaxed then your muscles are not tensed up, and there is better blood flow to your uterus, and better oxytocin flow, reducing or eleminating pain. Think about somehting that might be painful, like an injection.. if you expect it to be painful, then it is because you expecting the pain, and tense before it is done. It's not eh best example, because childbirth is TOTALLY different! Let the good hormones flow. It can be the most amazing experiance of your life, and I can't wait to do it again and get to the volontary pushing stage, it is like having the biggest orgasim of your life!! ;-)
XxX


----------



## rachiedata

Just putting one out there for us first timers... do you know what I hate? I hate being told that because it's my first time, then I don't know what to expect or how I should feel about it. Well, there's plenty of pretty painful things in life I've not experienced yet... I've never had a very serious illness, I've never lost my job, I've never been in a natural disaster situation, but I know for certain I'd be pretty pissed off with any of those occurrences. But apparently giving birth is not an event I can plan for or make myself knowledgeable about before it happens... "you don't know how painful it will be, you'll want all those drugs!" - oh will I?! Well, if I want them at the time, I will make that call, and not before, and certainly not based on someone else's experience!

Childbirth is so individual to every woman and there are as many ways to experience it as there are women on this planet. It does not even run along the usual lines of women in your family or your closest friends providing a comparable experience - I mean, if I'd had the pregnancy now that my mum says she had with me, I would be climbing the walls and curling up in a corner somewhere! So I wonder why it is that people think they can tell me what sort of experience I will have before I've even had it! My mind boggles!!

I accept that as a first timer I will be more likely to transfer to hospital, for whatever reason. I accept that I may go longer over my due date, and that my labour may be longer in duration than for a second timer. Having said that, there seem plenty of second time mums and more that have had immensely different experiences with subsequent births to their first. Would anybody have said to them that it was a consequence of them not knowing what to expect?!

Rant over - good luck to all my fellow first time home birth mummies and stay strong!


----------



## rducky

rachiedata said:


> Just putting one out there for us first timers... do you know what I hate? I hate being told that because it's my first time, then I don't know what to expect or how I should feel about it. Well, there's plenty of pretty painful things in life I've not experienced yet... I've never had a very serious illness, I've never lost my job, I've never been in a natural disaster situation, but I know for certain I'd be pretty pissed off with any of those occurrences. But apparently giving birth is not an event I can plan for or make myself knowledgeable about before it happens... "you don't know how painful it will be, you'll want all those drugs!" - oh will I?! Well, if I want them at the time, I will make that call, and not before, and certainly not based on someone else's experience!
> 
> Childbirth is so individual to every woman and there are as many ways to experience it as there are women on this planet. It does not even run along the usual lines of women in your family or your closest friends providing a comparable experience - I mean, if I'd had the pregnancy now that my mum says she had with me, I would be climbing the walls and curling up in a corner somewhere! So I wonder why it is that people think they can tell me what sort of experience I will have before I've even had it! My mind boggles!!
> 
> I accept that as a first timer I will be more likely to transfer to hospital, for whatever reason. I accept that I may go longer over my due date, and that my labour may be longer in duration than for a second timer. Having said that, there seem plenty of second time mums and more that have had immensely different experiences with subsequent births to their first. Would anybody have said to them that it was a consequence of them not knowing what to expect?!
> 
> Rant over - good luck to all my fellow first time home birth mummies and stay strong!

Well said!


----------



## rducky

MommyMika, what happened with your scan?


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Bournefree said:


> I would prefer a mantra that didn't involve the word pain - I can honestly and truly say that I didn't experiance pain in labour of birth.. it is physical, but not painful.
> I thing is you need to relax, let go, and go with it.
> 
> I read Dr. Dick Grantly Reed's book child birth without fear. I would recomend it. It was written years and years ago, and some of the language is old fashioned, but charming.
> Essentially the whole premis is that if you are relaxed then your muscles are not tensed up, and there is better blood flow to your uterus, and better oxytocin flow, reducing or eleminating pain. Think about somehting that might be painful, like an injection.. if you expect it to be painful, then it is because you expecting the pain, and tense before it is done. It's not eh best example, because childbirth is TOTALLY different! Let the good hormones flow. It can be the most amazing experiance of your life, and I can't wait to do it again and get to the volontary pushing stage, it is like having the biggest orgasim of your life!! ;-)
> XxX

So true, I've actually got a couple of examples, I used to be terrified of smears, I used to have crying fits over them, a real phobia! so obviously when I had them I would be nervous and tense and it obviously hurt. I decided to try and overcome this by practicing relaxation techniques, so did some special breathing and visualisation during my last smear, and I actually had to ask if she had done it yet, I didnt feel a thing and was soooo pleased with myself!

Another example was during my last bloods, it collapsed and bled everywhere a few times and started to bruise and really hurt so I was expecting pain, she went to try the other arm and I did a relaxation exercise I learnt in hypnobirthing and again I had to ask if it had been done as I didnt feel it! I ignored her when she said 'You'll feel a scratch'. 

I loved reading about the lady who squatted and gave birth outside and Dr Grantly Dick Read asked if it hurt and she replied 'No, but it wasnt supposed to was it'?

I'm not expecting to feel nothing during birth, I know I will feel sensations, I've already been getting low dragging feelings in my lower back and sides which I believe may be the onset of labour but I am going to work with them not fight them, I am really looking forward to posting my home birth story very soon!! xxx


----------



## MommyMika

rducky said:


> MommyMika, what happened with your scan?

Scan went well, but the tech wouldn't tell us anything :( so now I have to wait until my midwife appointment on Tuesday!!

Tuesday I'll be 40+1 ... so I'll have to try and be very patient until then... :coffee:


----------



## SoyLatte

I think all of you are amazing and brave! 

You're all so much further along then I am. DH and I just recently found out were expecting so we're not very far along at all. :yellow:

We very much want a home birth thats as natural as possible. No pain meds, no inducing nothing that nature didn't plan. He's a medical student too and we both agree that the practices used here in the US are excessive. We are due early Dec. so I guess I'll be hanging out in this forum for a long time with you all.:happydance:


----------



## rducky

SoyLatte said:


> I think all of you are amazing and brave!
> 
> You're all so much further along then I am. DH and I just recently found out were expecting so we're not very far along at all. :yellow:
> 
> We very much want a home birth thats as natural as possible. No pain meds, no inducing nothing that nature didn't plan. He's a medical student too and we both agree that the practices used here in the US are excessive. We are due early Dec. so I guess I'll be hanging out in this forum for a long time with you all.:happydance:

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## rducky

MommyMika said:


> rducky said:
> 
> 
> MommyMika, what happened with your scan?
> 
> Scan went well, but the tech wouldn't tell us anything :( so now I have to wait until my midwife appointment on Tuesday!!
> 
> Tuesday I'll be 40+1 ... so I'll have to try and be very patient until then... :coffee:Click to expand...

Ooh....more waiting...that's tough. Maybe the baby won't make you wait that long....keep us updated!


----------



## MommyMika

SoyLatte said:


> I think all of you are amazing and brave!
> 
> You're all so much further along then I am. DH and I just recently found out were expecting so we're not very far along at all. :yellow:
> 
> We very much want a home birth thats as natural as possible. No pain meds, no inducing nothing that nature didn't plan. He's a medical student too and we both agree that the practices used here in the US are excessive. We are due early Dec. so I guess I'll be hanging out in this forum for a long time with you all.:happydance:

Welcome and congratulations!!! :happydance:

Have you seen the movie "The Business of Being Born" ?

it's really good, I highly recommend it !!!



rducky said:


> MommyMika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rducky said:
> 
> 
> MommyMika, what happened with your scan?
> 
> Scan went well, but the tech wouldn't tell us anything :( so now I have to wait until my midwife appointment on Tuesday!!
> 
> Tuesday I'll be 40+1 ... so I'll have to try and be very patient until then... :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh....more waiting...that's tough. Maybe the baby won't make you wait that long....keep us updated!Click to expand...

Thanks so much rducky!!! :hugs:

Waiting is the worst!! :coffee: I wish I knew what was going on!


----------



## SoyLatte

MommyMika said:


> SoyLatte said:
> 
> 
> I think all of you are amazing and brave!
> 
> You're all so much further along then I am. DH and I just recently found out were expecting so we're not very far along at all. :yellow:
> 
> We very much want a home birth thats as natural as possible. No pain meds, no inducing nothing that nature didn't plan. He's a medical student too and we both agree that the practices used here in the US are excessive. We are due early Dec. so I guess I'll be hanging out in this forum for a long time with you all.:happydance:
> 
> Welcome and congratulations!!! :happydance:
> 
> Have you seen the movie "The Business of Being Born" ?
> 
> it's really good, I highly recommend it !!!Click to expand...


I have seen the movie. I'd always wanted to go natural and painkiller free. "Business of Being Born" really drove me to want to be at home with my husband and loved ones. I want to feel safe and thankful my husband is 100% supportive. :hugs:


----------



## MommyMika

SoyLatte said:


> MommyMika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoyLatte said:
> 
> 
> I think all of you are amazing and brave!
> 
> You're all so much further along then I am. DH and I just recently found out were expecting so we're not very far along at all. :yellow:
> 
> We very much want a home birth thats as natural as possible. No pain meds, no inducing nothing that nature didn't plan. He's a medical student too and we both agree that the practices used here in the US are excessive. We are due early Dec. so I guess I'll be hanging out in this forum for a long time with you all.:happydance:
> 
> Welcome and congratulations!!! :happydance:
> 
> Have you seen the movie "The Business of Being Born" ?
> 
> it's really good, I highly recommend it !!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have seen the movie. I'd always wanted to go natural and painkiller free. "Business of Being Born" really drove me to want to be at home with my husband and loved ones. I want to feel safe and thankful my husband is 100% supportive. :hugs:Click to expand...

Before I got pregnant I just assumed I'd want all the drugs :haha: but that movie is what inspired us to go totally natural and painkiller free if possible!

We considered doing a home birth, but we decided not this time... maybe for the next one!


----------



## MommyMika

rducky said:


> MommyMika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rducky said:
> 
> 
> MommyMika, what happened with your scan?
> 
> Scan went well, but the tech wouldn't tell us anything :( so now I have to wait until my midwife appointment on Tuesday!!
> 
> Tuesday I'll be 40+1 ... so I'll have to try and be very patient until then... :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh....more waiting...that's tough. Maybe the baby won't make you wait that long....keep us updated!Click to expand...

GREAT news!!:happydance:

The baby has dropped way more now, so it looks like I won't need a c-section after all!!!

I am SO excited about that :)!!


----------



## rducky

MommyMika, that's great news! I'm so happy for you. Keep us posted on how things go.


----------



## mictlan.amand

Hi all, I am new to the forums. I am 27 yrs old and 10w5d pregnant with our first baby. We are all about our natural home birth! I have an awesome midwife. Interviewed with her and her assistant at about 5 weeks and had my first appointment at 6 weeks. I just want to put this out there in the universe, I am thankful and happy we are able to work with her (Ani) and Sara. 

Be well all


----------



## rducky

mictlan.amand said:


> Hi all, I am new to the forums. I am 27 yrs old and 10w5d pregnant with our first baby. We are all about our natural home birth! I have an awesome midwife. Interviewed with her and her assistant at about 5 weeks and had my first appointment at 6 weeks. I just want to put this out there in the universe, I am thankful and happy we are able to work with her (Ani) and Sara.
> 
> Be well all

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## rducky

MommyMika, just wondering what happened with you? Hope you have a baby by now...


----------



## TraceC

I think this is an awesome Forum ladies. And like alot of you I have been coping a bit of flack about wanting to go Natural and Drug free. Its my body and my choice. I'm not spending 9 months of being careful of what I eat, inhale and absorb into my skin just to blow it on a heavily medicated pregnancy (unless there is complications). I am in Private cover thank goodness, so will have better access to a birthing pool. I'm blesses to have such a wonderful DH who will stand by my/our decion and will not allow me to be pushed around by OBS and Midwives or anyone else. For Thousands of generations before us, every woman delivered pain relief free, so why can't we? Cause these days we as people on a whole are so spoilt we've turned soft! And everything is so darn accessible.

If Mary can deliver Jesus Pain relief free, with no help from anyone, (and apparently it was a difficult labour) then I deliver my baby that way too. :)

Sheesh sorry for my rant ladies, just sick of people judging us straight away for our choices, when infact this whole on your back heavily medicated thing is relativley new compared to our way.


----------



## flyingduster

I'm definitely going for a natural birth too. I'll be at the hospital here though, but my midwife is very supportive of my ideas and plans so I'm hopeful it all goes to plan.... early days yet though!!!! :)


----------



## tuppance

Is anyone planning on using a TENS machine? I have heard mixed reviews and am now completely confused about whether to rent one or not! I want to avoid G&A so wondering if this is the way forward ...


----------



## Kess

tuppance said:


> Is anyone planning on using a TENS machine? I have heard mixed reviews and am now completely confused about whether to rent one or not! I want to avoid G&A so wondering if this is the way forward ...

Yup. My cousin used one and has said it was great. I figure there's no harm in trying, if it doesn't work for me I'll just turn it off! I really want to avoid G&A too, I hate feeling woozy, dizzy or sick.


----------



## rducky

I don't know much about a TENs machine. But we don't have G&A here in Canada. I'll ask my midwife about the TENs machine....where would you rent one from?


----------



## MommyMika

rducky said:


> MommyMika, just wondering what happened with you? Hope you have a baby by now...

I do :)! I have a gorgeous baby boy now!!! Malachi Liam. Born vaginally, although we did have another c-section scare as his heart rate was dropping badly with contractions. Turned out the cord was tight around his neck :( if I didn't dilate as fast as I did, it would have been a c-section... sooo close!

My labour was long, and unfortunately I didn't make it 100% drug free :( but I went about 3/4 of the way drug free so I'm at least proud of myself for that!


----------



## New2Bumps

Hi all. Sorry to barge in but just having a flick through the pages of BnB as we're thinking of ttc number 2 soon, so thought I'd come back for a remenisce!

I had a home water birth planned and wanted only gas and air if necessary. Sadly my waters broke at 35+5 (on the day the MW was coming to sign me off for a home birth!!) so I had to go into hospital (bang went plan a!) I won't bore you with the details but the only advice I have is to plan _only what's necessary._ I'd hired the birth pool and sorted in my head and with oh where things were going to happen, ensured we had the equipment we needed etc but no finer details. I think this really helped me accept that things were going to take an alternative path when the time came. It's hard to let go of the birth you wanted if you have to, even the little details, and in hindsight because I hadn't planned a music list, which oils to burn at home etc, it wasn't as bad. 

I wasn't scared of labour at all, never, even when plans had to change, and I'm really thankful that I had a 'normal' delivery and only had to have drugs at 7cm to lower blood pressure. It was a really postive experience and it's brilliant! 

So, my advice is; plan the basics then go with the flow :)

Hope you all get the home births you want :)


----------



## rducky

MommyMika said:


> rducky said:
> 
> 
> MommyMika, just wondering what happened with you? Hope you have a baby by now...
> 
> I do :)! I have a gorgeous baby boy now!!! Malachi Liam. Born vaginally, although we did have another c-section scare as his heart rate was dropping badly with contractions. Turned out the cord was tight around his neck :( if I didn't dilate as fast as I did, it would have been a c-section... sooo close!
> 
> My labour was long, and unfortunately I didn't make it 100% drug free :( but I went about 3/4 of the way drug free so I'm at least proud of myself for that!Click to expand...

Congrats! I'm glad you avoided a c-section and that everything turned out great!


----------



## rducky

New2Bumps, thanks for the advice. I think you're right to not overplan!

Hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## nov_mum

I was wondering if I could join, I'm not a first time mum but it will hopefully be my first time going 100% natural. Last two births were induced with prostins due to PET. Had TENs which was awesome and will do it again. Hoping this time around that nature can take it's course. My MW and I are very hopeful : )


----------



## rducky

nov_mum said:


> I was wondering if I could join, I'm not a first time mum but it will hopefully be my first time going 100% natural. Last two births were induced with prostins due to PET. Had TENs which was awesome and will do it again. Hoping this time around that nature can take it's course. My MW and I are very hopeful : )

Welcome!


----------



## fides

I'll be in B&B's 2nd trimester forum tomorrow, so I figured now's a good time to quit lurking in this forum! :haha:

I don't think we can afford a home birth, but I want to have as natural a birth as possible in the hospital. I consider myself lucky b/c my OB's office actually has an RN-midwife on staff for those who want to go natural. I know I have a lot to learn about labor/delivery, so I'm so glad B&B has this forum!!


----------



## rducky

fides said:


> I'll be in B&B's 2nd trimester forum tomorrow, so I figured now's a good time to quit lurking in this forum! :haha:
> 
> I don't think we can afford a home birth, but I want to have as natural a birth as possible in the hospital. I consider myself lucky b/c my OB's office actually has an RN-midwife on staff for those who want to go natural. I know I have a lot to learn about labor/delivery, so I'm so glad B&B has this forum!!

Welcome!


----------



## LaraJJ

Hi all,

It's great to find this thread! I'm expecting my first and am hoping to go fully natural :)

I was pretty scared about the idea of labour, particularly as I am a larger lady, I wondered how well my body would cope with giving birth. But I reckon knowledge is power, so I have been doing lots of reading - Ina May's book which is FAB!! I have also joined a pregnancy yoga and active birthing class which is the best thing I've done. I've found that I am actually really flexible, and the breathing and relaxation exercises have been really helpful - and I feel so much more positive about labour now, infact I'm actually quite excited, lol!!

Looking forward to hearing all your natural birth stories :)


----------



## rducky

Hi LaraJJ!

I'm also doing prenatal yoga and I'm looking forward to starting prenatal classes. Feeling like I should be doing more to prepare...
I'm currently reading a book called Birthing from Within and I think it will prove to be very useful.


----------



## flyingduster

Oh LaraJJ, you have nearly the same due date as me, and I'm a bigger build too. Hi!!! lol.


----------



## LaraJJ

rducky - I know what you mean about doing more to prepare, I feel much better now I am being more proactive about it. Are you enjoying the yoga? I love it!

Hi flyingduster - hows your pregnancy going so far? Have you got much of a bump yet or felt LO move?!


----------



## Kess

rducky said:


> Hi LaraJJ!
> 
> I'm also doing prenatal yoga and I'm looking forward to starting prenatal classes. Feeling like I should be doing more to prepare...
> I'm currently reading a book called Birthing from Within and I think it will prove to be very useful.

Is Birthing From Within the one with the yellow cover, with sections about birth art?


----------



## rducky

Kess said:


> rducky said:
> 
> 
> Hi LaraJJ!
> 
> I'm also doing prenatal yoga and I'm looking forward to starting prenatal classes. Feeling like I should be doing more to prepare...
> I'm currently reading a book called Birthing from Within and I think it will prove to be very useful.
> 
> Is Birthing From Within the one with the yellow cover, with sections about birth art?Click to expand...

Yes, that's it!


----------



## rducky

LaraJJ said:


> rducky - I know what you mean about doing more to prepare, I feel much better now I am being more proactive about it. Are you enjoying the yoga? I love it!
> 
> Hi flyingduster - hows your pregnancy going so far? Have you got much of a bump yet or felt LO move?!

Yes, I did love the yoga. Just found out that my class has been cancelled though...boo. I'll have to find another one now.


----------



## flyingduster

Hey rducky! All is going well, got a bit of a bump when I'm relaxed, but if I suck my tummy in it's pretty unnoticable. I have a lot of excess weight though so I knew from the get-go that it'd take longer to show properly!!! And on the same note, with the excess weight I can't feel it move yet either! I have my next scan in about 10 days though, so if I'm not feeling it by then I'll at least be seeing it!!! :D


----------



## rducky

I only felt movement that I was sure about at around 20 weeks. Now I feel it all the time...actually it's getting a bit rough at times!


----------



## fides

awww - i can't wait for that! :)


----------



## flyingduster

same! lol. It's so funny, right now I want to feel the baby move and have a proper bump to show off. Bet ya in a few months I'll be wishing the silly thing would keep still and my bump would get outta the way!!! LOL!


----------



## JNA

I have started "trying" to induce labor :happydance:

Im not worried about the pain of natural childbirth I just dont want to get sick and vomit during the process:dohh:

All of the ladies on b&b who planned to go natural ended up needing meds. I hope there is no medical reason I cant go natural.

Lo is measuring 38w and 7pounds. Ready to get her out before she gets to big to squeeze out :wacko:


----------



## Kess

rducky said:


> Kess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rducky said:
> 
> 
> Hi LaraJJ!
> 
> I'm also doing prenatal yoga and I'm looking forward to starting prenatal classes. Feeling like I should be doing more to prepare...
> I'm currently reading a book called Birthing from Within and I think it will prove to be very useful.
> 
> Is Birthing From Within the one with the yellow cover, with sections about birth art?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's it!Click to expand...

Good book, isn't it? At first I thought, "Birth Art, what kinda hippie nonsense is this?!" But I did some to illustrate my fears for birth and it really helped, just getting them out and down on paper seemed to help neutralise them a bit, iykwim. My MW went through it with me, then suggested I do a positive one showing all the reasons it was not likely to go wrong like that, which I haven't done yet. I also want to make a Venus figurine from clay or salt dough or something, to remind me that this is natural, our bodies were made for this, and to make me feel linked to all the millions of women who've done this before in the way I'm aiming to (no interventions, no drugs, at home).

Here's my birth art on my fears if anyone's interested. My skill at drawing is non-existant (as you can see!) so I'll explain. From where I am now to get to motherhood and baby on the outside etc I need to cross a canyon, and I have only a rickety ladder to do so on, and two demons (fear and tiredness) are trying to push me off it. In the canyon, there's a doctor waiting to cut me open, with me on my back with my mouth sewn shut, and a set of shackles.
https://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m432/KaidaAmaya/Birthartfears.jpg


----------



## rducky

Kess, that's great that you did some art. I haven't done any yet...I'm sorta creatively challenged but I guess I just have to sit down and see what comes to me. It's a great idea to do a positive one too. Maybe I'll try this weekend...

I think what's getting me right now is how many people think that I'm crazy for going to a birthing centre with a midwife. They all say..."but you can have an epidural right?" and when I say that I would have to transfer to a hospital for that the reactions go right downhill. I feel pretty confident about my ability to have a natural birth, but nobody else does and I fear that will drag me down or freak me out at the end.


----------



## flyingduster

rducky, don't let them get to you, you KNOW there are soooo many women on here who have wonderful home births, let alone with more care (?) provided at a birthing centre! You KNOW you will be fine hun! :hugs: 

If you think that others might get you down between now and then, then don't tell people about your plans. They don't have to know! Tell them you are hoping to have a fairly natural birth if you want, but that if you have to, you're also open to having drugs you need at the time, but 'we will see' or something (I don't know how open you are to having drugs if you need it, but if you tell them something vague like that their reactions won't be so bad?) They do NOT need to know anything more hun, don't let them wear you down!

I've found, already, that the moment people know you're pregnant, they have to tell you all about THEIR pregnancy and birth. And if I mention that I want to be as natural as possible, most people roll their eyes at me and say that I'll be wanting drugs when it comes to the time! I just tell them that yeah, I quite possibly will, and if that's the case, I'll get drugs. If I can though, I'll try and go without. :)


----------



## canadabear

It can be really hard not to listen to the negativity or peoples birth experiences. I find, for me, that I just don't talk about it with anyone except people I already know will be supportive of me and my choices. 
I keep as positive as possible, using exercises, and visualisation of the type of birth I am going for. I find that works the best.
I refuse to entertain any other type of feedback, be it scary/negative birth stories, constant questioning of my wishes for a natural birth, or basically any negative talk at al. When someone chooses to go there with me, I change the subject or just smile and nod my head, letting their comments/advice etc flow over me. I do not need to take it on myself. 
After reading Ina May's book, I feel more confident than ever that my body and my baby are perfectly capable of having a wonderful natural birth experience.

I also highly recommend the documentary, Orgasmic Birth. It is wonderful and very empowering! :flower:


----------



## aliss

JNA said:


> I have started "trying" to induce labor :happydance:
> 
> Im not worried about the pain of natural childbirth I just dont want to get sick and vomit during the process:dohh:
> 
> All of the ladies on b&b who planned to go natural ended up needing meds. I hope there is no medical reason I cant go natural.
> 
> Lo is measuring 38w and 7pounds. Ready to get her out before she gets to big to squeeze out :wacko:

If you are scared of vomiting, then avoiding drugs is your best option - I had an epidural and morphine, both of which contributed to very nasty vomiting (I went natural for about 24 hours and had no vomit issues at the time).

As for size, remember big baby = gravity + so it's a good thing!


----------



## LockandKey

I'm 38 weeks with my first, and I definitely plan on having an all natural, med free birth. The only bummer was that I tested positive for strep b, so looks like at the most I will end up with an I.V. full of antibiotics, sad :(

Right now my biggest enemy is induction. Thus far I'm 1cm dilated and her little head is really low, so here's hoping


----------



## rducky

LockandKey said:


> I'm 38 weeks with my first, and I definitely plan on having an all natural, med free birth. The only bummer was that I tested positive for strep b, so looks like at the most I will end up with an I.V. full of antibiotics, sad :(
> 
> Right now my biggest enemy is induction. Thus far I'm 1cm dilated and her little head is really low, so here's hoping

I hope your little girl decides to come out on her own. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## LockandKey

Yea :)

things looked liked they were progressing after I had my 38 week appointment on Friday. I will have to give her a pep talk or something


----------



## fides

98% complete for your pregnancy, eh?! Hang in there, and here's to a healthy, natural birth for you!


----------



## Kess

rducky said:


> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> I'm 38 weeks with my first, and I definitely plan on having an all natural, med free birth. The only bummer was that I tested positive for strep b, so looks like at the most I will end up with an I.V. full of antibiotics, sad :(
> 
> Right now my biggest enemy is induction. Thus far I'm 1cm dilated and her little head is really low, so here's hoping
> 
> I hope your little girl decides to come out on her own. Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

wss^.

My MW left the birthball and a belly bag (bean bag thing with a hole in the middle for the bump to go in so I can lie face down) last appt and we were talking about how to fit the birthpool in my tiny living room. As she was demonstrating positions in which I might like to use the ball during labour it really did start to strike home, wow, I'm actually going to be doing this soon! Not as soon as some of you, of course, but it could be as little as less than 6 weeks!


----------



## Cocoa

I'd really really like a natural birth (vaginal with just Gas and Air). I am actually considering a home birth too, as I'm a very nervous person and get really anxious in strange places, so I think being in a hospital will stress me out.

MW was really supportive when I asked about home birth and it didn't even phase her when I mentioned it, so that was a huge relief and they will give me a birthing pool to use too, so that's great!

Either that I will like to be in the MW led unit, which is 40 miles away and the only worry with that is it is a long journey to the hospital if things went wrong :(

The hospital maternity ward is my very last option, but I just don't know what will happen and I may have to go there first :(

It's strange, the thought of an epidural scares me more than being in labour and giving birth!!


----------



## fides

me too on the epidural - i'd be terrified of someone wanting to stick something in my spine


----------



## pester

Don't know if its too late but I would love to join you ladies. I'm 6 weeks with my first and plan on haveing a HB


----------



## nov_mum

I am out : ( Blood pressure playing up at 22 weeks so no home birth for me. Looks like it will be a hospital birth, probably prem : ( 

I wish you all well and hope it all goes blissfully calm


----------



## fides

oh no! can you still have a natural birth w/o meds/interventions?


----------



## rducky

Pester, Welcome to the thread!

nov_mum, I'm sorry you're having those complications. I hope everything goes as smoothly as it can for you. Do you have to be on bedrest? What are they doing about the blood pressure?


----------



## flyingduster

I'm not having a home birth, but I'm still going for a natural birth in the hospital... I hope you can still do that too hun!!!


----------



## nov_mum

Hi again, if I get far enough along to birth naturally then I will definitely do that. I had my last two boys with inductions because of BP/preeclampsia but managed to do everything without interventions once labour was started. I am hoping for the same but if I only get to 27 or 28 weeks then I am not so sure that it is an option?? 

I have been put on methyldopa and having weekly follow ups. Will be seen by the OB's once I reach viability which will be after 24 weeks. I am going to ask what happens if we have to go really early, when I can deliver on my own and when they have to intervene etc.


----------



## flyingduster

Good luck Nov_Mum!


----------



## fides

how is everyone doing?

today, i'll be calling to set up interviews with a few local doulas - so exciting! :dance:


----------



## rducky

I'm doing pretty well. I've got about 3 weeks left until my due date...I don't know where the time has gone.

Prenatal classes have finally started with my midwives so I'm pretty excited for next weeks class which should cover natural pain management and birthing positions.

I think I'm just going to try to go with the flow and take what comes. I don't want to over plan and then get disappointed if my plan doesn't happen.

Anyone else working on music playlists for labor? I'm trying to get my favorite stuff together on my iPod. I have no idea what I will want to be listening too during labor so I guess I'll try to have quite a mix of types of music.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## rducky

Oh ya, I'll be interested to hear about the doulas. I will have two midwives and a birthing assistant for my birth so I'm not having a doula, but I've heard that they can be pretty great!


----------



## Kess

rducky said:


> Oh ya, I'll be interested to hear about the doulas. I will have two midwives and a birthing assistant for my birth so I'm not having a doula, but I've heard that they can be pretty great!

What's a birthing assistant?


----------



## flyingduster

We're doing well here too, antenatal classes start in a month for me. I'm only having a midwife there, no doula. I'm loving my midwife though! lol

I too am thinking I don't want to make a really specific birth plan, cos I don't want to then be disappointed if it goes differently! I'll have a few specific requests but the general 'plan' is to just go with the flow! :D


----------



## rducky

The birthing center that I am going to has what they call birthing assistants to help the midwives with every birth. Many of them are trained as doulas and lactation consultants. We can stay up to 24 hours at the birthing centre after the delivery and it is the birthing assistant that will stay with us after the midwife goes home. They can help the mom wash up, give help with breastfeeding, provide food, etc.
I'm really lucky to have gotten a spot at this birthing centre. It is part of our healthcare program here in Canada, so it will be covered by medicare, the same as if I had gone to an obstetrician.


----------



## Kess

rducky said:


> The birthing center that I am going to has what they call birthing assistants to help the midwives with every birth. Many of them are trained as doulas and lactation consultants. We can stay up to 24 hours at the birthing centre after the delivery and it is the birthing assistant that will stay with us after the midwife goes home. They can help the mom wash up, give help with breastfeeding, provide food, etc.
> I'm really lucky to have gotten a spot at this birthing centre. It is part of our healthcare program here in Canada, so it will be covered by medicare, the same as if I had gone to an obstetrician.

Sounds lovely!


----------



## fides

oh, i would love to go to a birthing center!! i do hope you have a wonderful experience there!


----------

